# New shrimp strains: pics & names



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Hope this topic turn into a sticky for quick reference on selective breeding news, including names and pictures on the shrimp you are working on.
I will start with couple of mine:
Malawa Rose Shrimp and Yellow Body Red Rilli, both are work in progress check my signature for more details.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Often great minds think alike, and as such will unintentionally think of names already being worked on. So, I think this is a great idea. Here's some of mine I'm working on. I know some people are afraid to show what strain they are working on for fear someone will steal their idea, and I think that's a shame. 

Sapphire









Nessie









Inkwell (Not bred from chocolate or BD)


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Inkwell
> (Solid Black, not chocolate - To be pictured)


What would be the difference between black sakura and your inkwell?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Good question. Do you know what the black sakura is being bred from?


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Often great minds think alike, and as such will unintentionally think of names already being worked on. So, I think this is a great idea. Here's some of mine I'm working on. I know some people are afraid to show what strain they are working on for fear someone will steal their idea, and I think that's a shame.
> 
> Sapphire
> 
> ...


Suprised people,wouldn't show their ideas. May,give someone an idea,but they don't have your shrimps or your colors! I want to get into this kind of breeding also. All in good time I suppose 

-Chris


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Once this gets a bit more lengthy, we can definitely add it to the sticky. Keep me in-the-loop!


----------



## profedecusina (Mar 29, 2014)

Pardon my ignorance but how do you breed them? I mean I think you make sure they dont have the same first name like caridina. But how do you really make them to breed?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

profedecusina said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how do you breed them? I mean I think you make sure they dont have the same first name like caridina. But how do you really make them to breed??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


They will still have the same scientific name, Caridina, Neocaridina...we just name new mutation color, pattern that we selectively breed or pop up in our tank by accident.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

prof, it's a bit lengthy to get into all the different processes of selective breeding.

There's plenty of threads offering different views on it though- and this is one of the very few threads that I would love to stay on topic.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

ctaylor3737 said:


> Suprised people,wouldn't show their ideas. May,give someone an idea,but they don't have your shrimps or your colors!


I love the way you think.  :thumbsup:

Other animals have been bred so much that different strains are actually different shades of the same color. Wouldn't that be cool! Ie. Classic BV (sky blue) and DBV (darker blue)


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

agro said:


> What would be the difference between black sakura and your inkwell?


Just finished doing some research. Apparently the black sakura branched off from the blue diamond line. They also throw chocolate and blue diamond. Also, due to water parameter differences these shrimps may turn chocolate.

After reading this from a few different sources, does it sound to anyone else that a breeder of blue diamonds decided to separate out the blacks and sell them by another name? 

---

My inkwells breed black every time, however- still working on the coverage.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

ctaylor3737 said:


> Suprised people,wouldn't show their ideas. May,give someone an idea,but they don't have your shrimps or your colors! I want to get into this kind of breeding also. All in good time I suppose
> 
> -Chris


I think it's more along the lines of people contacting you to purchase whatever you post a pic of more so than stealing the idea. I have some very rare plants that I no longer post on the forum since I would get a flood of PMs asking where I got it or whether they can purchase it from me. If you tell them "no" they religiously hit you up on a monthly basis. 

Great thread btw. I am always interested in seeing what the people in the USA are creating. Seems that most of the new strains always come from Europe or Asia. Keep it up USA!


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

hedge_fund said:


> I think it's more along the lines of people contacting you to purchase whatever you post a pic of more so than stealing the idea. I have some very rare plants that I no longer post on the forum since I would get a flood of PMs asking where I got it or whether they can purchase it from me.
> 
> Great thread btw. I am always interested in seeing what the people in the USA are creating. Seems that most of the new strains always come from Europe or Asia. Keep it up USA!


Agree there, It is always nice to see something new. Would imagine people would hound you. 

-Chris


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I think people here in the USA are able to create awesome strains! The people in the rest of the world are just larger in number, so have more of a chance to pop out different variations.

I just heard about a yellow var of crystal, however when I saw the pic it looked to me like they were trying to pass off a yellow neo as a card.

Take things with grains of salt.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think people here in the USA are able to create awesome strains! The people in the rest of the world are just larger in number, so have more of a chance to pop out different variations.
> 
> I just heard about a yellow var of crystal, however when I saw the pic it looked to me like they were trying to pass off a yellow neo as a card.
> 
> Take things with grains of salt.


Yea, I love the ads on eBay there is some good ones. Sad thing is that someone, out there falls for it.

-Chris


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1

---

I'm also just beginning working on a clear cherry I'm calling Cellophane. Not an original idea, but one that fascinates me for some reason.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I love this. Keep it going guys, this is intriguing.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I am also working on a green Neo line. Just spot a new baby that kind of have a little blue and green on the body, but it is still too early to tell


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Is it even possible to get yellow crystal red shrimp. That's something I would pay for. 'solar crystals'


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

usgetata said:


> I am also working on a green Neo line. Just spot a new baby that kind of have a little blue and green on the body, but it is still too early to tell



Hope it pans out for ya. 

What do you plan on calling them?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Hope it pans out for ya.
> 
> What do you plan on calling them?


Maybe Jade? :-D


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Already taken. A green cherry in Asia has been developed by C-Sky and is slowly creeping this way through Canada. Although scuttlebutt has it that it doesn't breed true. I won't know until I get my hands on it. heh

2nd green name choice?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Your Inkwells are unique, Soothing... especially if you can keep that look of the black dripping down them... like ink. heehee. Couldn't resist that. Sorry. This is a great thread. So nice to see what everyone is working on.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

"So nice to see what everyone is working on. "

Agreed. Secrets will kill this hobby in the US.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Already taken. A green cherry in Asia has been developed by C-Sky and is slowly creeping this way through Canada. Although scuttlebutt has it that it doesn't breed true. I won't know until I get my hands on it. heh
> 
> 2nd green name choice?


well we Asian are boring, keep thinking the similar old fashion names...
Might as well name it Green Tea! Ha!


----------



## Mamabear (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't forget that I'm working on the "Mac-n-Cheese" line of Yellow neos.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

usgetata, I like the Green Tea name!

That sounds like it is a down home name, Mamabear.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

its a shame there was a problem with my green neo's. they were cool looking.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> its a shame there was a problem with my green neo's. they were cool looking.


Would be cool to see a green hulk neo. Something hardy and cheap! 

-Chris


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

stir the pot a little with this. See who can guess first.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is one of my better ones soothing.


----------



## DeepXero (Feb 25, 2013)

bostoneric said:


> stir the pot a little with this. See who can guess first.



You can call that "cherry tip" lol


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I don't think that's a cherry...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice, Duck. 

Another strain I'm setting about a journey on is "Liberty Shrimp" Red/blue with white eggs.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that's a cherry...


nope :icon_smil


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Pinto?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Pinto?


I wish! :icon_smil


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

bostoneric said:


> I wish! :icon_smil


Tibee wannabe.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

shrimpo said:


> Tibee wannabe.


:fish1: nope


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

bostoneric said:


> :fish1: nope


 low grade crs? I really like the look of it


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

GBRguy said:


> low grade crs? I really like the look of it


its a good looking shrimp but incorrect guess.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

April 14th shrimp?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

ok ok its a.......


WR/RR Taiwan with amazing coloring.


----------



## profedecusina (Mar 29, 2014)

Would someone please send me a link as how to make these new strains your beautifully making?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

soothing i had red white and blue shrimp as well, mine were red and clear rili with blue saddle. i kinda miss those as well. i have no clue where my green neo came from i just saw it in a tank they were dark clear green not opaque and had orange stripes. the female would berry but always dropped all the eggs


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> soothing i had red white and blue shrimp as well, mine were red and clear rili with blue saddle. i kinda miss those as well. i have no clue where my green neo came from i just saw it in a tank they were dark clear green not opaque and had orange stripes. the female would berry but always dropped all the eggs


I have some right now similar to this with the blue saddle. I been getting some interesting colors from my black carbons to. I have 2 that are almost solid. Anyone tried to get these,to breed solid?

-Chris


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

That's what I'm trying to do with my inkwells, ctaylor.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Going to name my yellow strain "Sunshine."


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Going to name my yellow strain "Sunshine."


A picture would be nice to add here in case other members didn't see it in the other thread.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

profedecusina said:


> Would someone please send me a link as how to make these new strains your beautifully making??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Time plus lots of selective breeding


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 to drewsuf82!

Here's a pic of the Sunshine Shrimp project


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

Let the sun shine in!

I love it. Beautiful. A couple of those would go a long way towards improving the gene pool of my yellows. They're starting to breed now that I moved them, although a lot of the first timers are dropping their eggs. I've got a few little ones though. Three of them came out of hiding to eat with the adults tonight. I need some more stable tanks so I can start selectively breeding like you guys do.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> +1 to drewsuf82!
> 
> Here's a pic of the Sunshine Shrimp project


Gorgeous!
 Stef*


----------



## Jesseter (Jul 28, 2013)

WOW! They are so bright I need some shades!:icon_cool


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know a lot about shrimp but how are these different than all the other yellow shrimp. They look the same to me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Fair enough. The yellow is nice and bright, and the goal is to have them opaque and not see through.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

jrill said:


> I don't know a lot about shrimp but how are these different than all the other yellow shrimp. They look the same to me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


It's the PFR equivalent of a yellow. I have a dozen yellows in my tank. They range from "fairly yellow" to "pale yellow", but even the darkest of mine don't look anything like that. They look cool when berried, but I'd love to darken them up.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Spin off of my green tea neo, the coffee neo!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

The one on the left looks really cool. Have you managed to stabilize that strain yet?


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Like the one on the left very neat colors!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> The one on the left looks really cool. Have you managed to stabilize that strain yet?


They are only the F1, I'll have to wait for their babies and see 😁


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking good so far.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried to breed out the white speckles/dots that lower grade rcs throw? They look neat to me


----------



## DeepXero (Feb 25, 2013)

That would be neat a blue speckled


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I say go for it. Call it Spangled or Sprinkled/


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

red shrimp with pearlescent white spots. screams blood diamond to me :icon_twis


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

None of the first batch babies from my Green Neo are green. :icon_cry:
However, I spotted a strange looking one. It has kind of a batman mask on it's head and tail. Is it a blue jelly?


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

As far as I understand the process involved in this, you get a bunch of red cherries, then breed selectively for traits you wish for?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes but I was hoping for at least 2-4 green babies from having both green parents. Well you don't build Rome in a day i guess. :icon_smil


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, how long does it take before you notice a worthy color morph/mutation from red cherries? All I ever got from red cherries was decreasingly red and increasingly transparent red cherries... nothing else.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Nothing about MK's Ghost Crystals?


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

aquariumhobbyist said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long does it take before you notice a worthy color morph/mutation from red cherries? All I ever got from red cherries was decreasingly red and increasingly transparent red cherries... nothing else.


I don't have any shrimp, but I think you need to add a different color to your reds to achieve something other than red. Or am I mistaking the question?


----------

